# Storm windows



## trc65 (Aug 12, 2019)

Sister and BIL have an older house and have a couple of smaller storm windows that have rotted beyond salvaging. I plan to make replacements for them, but he asked me the other day if we could make them from PVC. They are smaller windows approx. 20x30 and single pane. These would be for semi permanent installation as windows they cover are never opened. 

What does everyone think?


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 12, 2019)

Are you talking about the pvc wood like stuff used for trim?


----------



## trc65 (Aug 12, 2019)

Yep, that's the stuff. Saw that Menards carries a 1.5" square which is what he showed me. https://www.menards.com/main/doors-...te-pvc-trim-board/5682434/p-1467147806058.htm


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 13, 2019)

I don’t see why not

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Aug 13, 2019)

Might look online and find site for the OEM of the product.... they might have a chat line you could ask a quick question- like what glue to use etc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm not sure if it would hold up as a window. Especially as a storm window. Theres no strength to it. It's great as trim, but I would stick with wood for windows.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd think it would be nearly a wash just ordering replacements, when comparing unknowns to knowns. Depending on sizes, but often can get a replacement for $75-$100, ready to install. Versus buying material, building the replacement and so on...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Aug 19, 2019)

Also what happens is that water gets in the cuts, under the cladding and rots the wood - and you don't know it. Been a problem with residential windows for years.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

